# Educational Credential Assessments



## sittyerah (Apr 19, 2016)

We are looking at immigrating to Canada from India, but realised that IELTS scores are compulsory. While we wait to take the test, i also came across the Educational Credential Assessments, that need to be done. 
I wanted to know if it makes sense to start the Educational Credential Assessments process done while we wait to take the IELTS exam, since we've only got a July date for the exam or should we wait to get the Educational Credential Assessments after getting the IELTS score.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sittyerah said:


> We are looking at immigrating to Canada from India, but realised that IELTS scores are compulsory. While we wait to take the test, i also came across the Educational Credential Assessments, that need to be done.
> I wanted to know if it makes sense to start the Educational Credential Assessments process done while we wait to take the IELTS exam, since we've only got a July date for the exam or should we wait to get the Educational Credential Assessments after getting the IELTS score.
> 
> Thanks


I'd recommend getting things done as soon as you can so that you're not waiting around for things to come in.

While I don't know how long it will take for WES to examine your qualifications, It would make sense to start the ECA part now - seeing as you have at least 12-15 weeks until your English test, you have all of this time available to you where you can't do anything in regards to your application (no IELTS score + no ECA = can't submit your Express Entry profile), why not spend the time waiting for your ECA to be processed _now_ instead of after your English test so that you can send it all in as soon as you get your IELTS results.

Once you've sent your paperwork off to WES for evaluation, there's nothing stopping you from revising for your English test, so the faster you can get your papers to WES, the more time you have to concentrate on studying for the IELTS.


----------



## sittyerah (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## sittyerah (Apr 19, 2016)

Any idea if its necessary to submit both Bachelor and Master degree certificates or will a Masters certificate do ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd consult the WES website to see what they want from you... they're doing the evaluation, so they'd be your best source of information.

Good luck to you.


----------

